# grocery [Foodstore2go in Nassau]



## Banker (Sep 24, 2013)

has anyone had any experience with Foodstore2go in Nassau?  I read up on their website but know nothing about them other than that.


----------



## Weimaraner (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes it's a great service. Pricey but worth it. They coordinated delivery with our arrival at Harborside so we didn't have to wait too long for the delivery. They did a great job of picking out our order with name brand products and fresh fruit. Everything was cold, including ice cream, with delivery. I felt pretty comfortable using the service since I read some many recommendations on TUG and elsewhere. One tip: i set up an online account, put a shoppinng list together and then waited a few days because I was trying to figure out the final order. Since I hadn't placed an order, they sent me a coupon as an incentive. It was a few bucks off but hey, every little bit helps. Not sure if they still do this but it was a nice surprise.


----------



## siesta (Sep 25, 2013)

Ya we used them in October 2011, they were great. Will be using them again this upcoming January


----------



## Janann (Oct 3, 2013)

We used them on Paradise Island in July.  Just make sure that you call them as soon as you arrive in your unit.  They won't deliver until they hear from you, even if you have a scheduled delivery time.

The guys carried everything, including sodas and bottled water, up a flight of stairs.  It was nice to have everything delivered without having to carry it ourselves.  They even put the cold items in the refrigerator.

The order form asks for an "optional" tip in advance.  Not sure if you should tip generously up front with the idea that you'll get the best service, or tip less and see if they'll work for a bigger tip?    Anyway, the guys were so quick once they arrived that I pointed out that I had already tipped them online, but I was tipping again because they had been so efficient.


----------

